# Wer hat schon was von Anrufen der Nummer 0451-200 90 gehört?



## Unregistriert (10 Juli 2006)

Wer hat schon was von Anrufen der Nummer 0451-200 90 gehört?

Habe in einem anderen Forum gelesen, dass viele von der Nummer angerufen werden. Wer zurückruft hört "diese Nummer ist nicht vergeben" oder es passiert gar nichts.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juli 2006)

*AW: Wer hat schon was von Anrufen der Nummer 0451-200 90 gehört?*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat schon was von Anrufen der Nummer 0451-200 90 gehört?
> 
> Habe in einem anderen Forum gelesen, dass viele von der Nummer angerufen werden. Wer zurückruft hört "diese Nummer ist nicht vergeben" oder es passiert gar nichts.



Hi,

von der Nummer weiss ich nichts, aber von 030-713020, da kommt: Die Nummer ist zur Zeit nicht vergeben oder 069-47867931 da kommt: Dieser Servicerufnummer ist aktuell kein Dienst zugeordnet.

Hat jemand Ideen, was es auf sich hat?

Danke und Gruß Marco


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Juli 2006)

*AW: Wer hat schon was von Anrufen der Nummer 0451-200 90 gehört?*

Hallo,
ich habe heute auch nach der 030-713020 gesucht und sie gefunden.
Das ist die Telefonnummer des Kundendienstes von Kabel Deutschland. Diese Nummer wird im Display angezeigt, wenn man von denen angerufen wird.

Hoffe ich konnte damit helfen.
Grüße,
KaPe


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Juli 2006)

*AW: Wer hat schon was von Anrufen der Nummer 0451-200 90 gehört?*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat schon was von Anrufen der Nummer 0451-200 90 gehört?


Rausgegoogelt über www.postpla.net/namen-gesetzes/045120090-a.27124.html und www.meinestadt.de/company/2001554 :

Debitor-Inkasso GmbH
Markttwiete 2
23611 Bad Schwartau
Telefon: 0451/2009-0

Schulden???


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wer hat schon was von Anrufen der Nummer 0451-200 90 gehört?*

Ja, die Mehrwertnummer wird von Debitor Inkasso Unternehmen genutzt! Diese sind auf der Suche nach Schuldnern welche telefonisch mit der Forderung konfrontiert werden wenn der Schriftverkehr nichts mehr nutzt... Eventuell solltest Du mal schauen welche Rechnung Du nicht beglichen hast 



Ach ja, die erheben für jeden anwahlversuch enorme Inkassokosten welche sie auf die Gesamtforderung aufschlagen, ist diese Gebühren zulässig sind, wird derzeit vor diversen Gerichten verhandelt.


----------



## Reducal (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wer hat schon was von Anrufen der Nummer 0451-200 90 gehört?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> *0451-200 90, *die Mehrwertnummer


Was für eine Mährwertnummer?


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wer hat schon was von Anrufen der Nummer 0451-200 90 gehört?*



> Forderungseinzug mit persönlichem Kontakt zum Schuldner hat einen zunehmend hohen Stellenwert. Wir führen deshalb in allen Inkassophasen eine persönliche *Mahnansprache* mit einem modernen und ausgereiften Telefoninkasso durch.


s.a.
http://www.telefon-treff.de/showthread.php?threadid=65980
20.07.2003 !


----------



## jupp11 (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wer hat schon was von Anrufen der Nummer 0451-200 90 gehört?*

irgendwas ist/war  schon seltsam mit der Nummer 
http://www.postpla.net/namen-gesetzes/045120090-a.27124.html


> 03.04.2006, 11:53    	   #1
> hallo @all,
> kennt jemand diese nummer *045120090* seit tagen ruft man mich an und legt auf, ich hab nüscht gefunden wo die hingehört, ein freund sagte das geht ihm im moment auch so, weiß einer WAS das ist?


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wer hat schon was von Anrufen der Nummer 0451-200 90 gehört?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> von der Nummer weiss ich nichts, aber von 030-713020, da kommt: Die Nummer ist zur Zeit nicht vergeben oder 069-47867931 da kommt: Dieser Servicerufnummer ist aktuell kein Dienst zugeordnet.



Ich wurde auch seit Wochen von 069-47867931 gesucht. Ein mal jede Woche. Ich habe ein mal geantwortet aber niemand ist da. Ansonsten war ich in der Ubahn wenn sie/er mich anrief aber immer keine Message in mailbox hinterlassen.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wer hat schon was von Anrufen der Nummer 0451-200 90 gehört?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich wurde auch seit Wochen von 069-47867931 gesucht. Ein mal jede Woche. Ich habe ein mal geantwortet aber niemand ist da. Ansonsten war ich in der Ubahn wenn sie/er mich anrief aber immer keine Message in mailbox hinterlassen.



Ich habe es bis heute nicht herausbekommen, wer es ist. Ich habe auch keine Anrufe mehr von dieser Nummer. Was solls.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Unregistriert (10 November 2006)

*AW: Wer hat schon was von Anrufen der Nummer 0451-200 90 gehört?*

Hi ho 

Ich habe zwar nix von der oben gennten Nummer gehört aber es gibt eine 
0451-2009149 
Da kommt auch immer "zur Zeit ist niemand erreichbar, bitte versuchen sie es später wieder".
Genauso schlecht wie kein Anruf unter dieser Nummer.

Mfg Der dicke


----------



## Unregistriert (10 November 2006)

*AW: Wer hat schon was von Anrufen der Nummer 0451-200 90 gehört?*

http://www.postpla.net/namen-gesetzes/045120090-a.27124.html
da wird das schon länger diskutiert


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wer hat schon was von Anrufen der Nummer 0451-200 90 gehört?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich habe es bis heute nicht herausbekommen, wer es ist. Ich habe auch keine Anrufe mehr von dieser Nummer. Was solls.
> 
> Gruß Marco



Die Frankfurter Nummer scheint auch zu Kabel-Deutschland zu gehören, zumindest hat die Dame in der Leitung das behauptet. Auf meine Frage warum sie denn aus FFM anruft obwohl KDG hier gar keine Produkte anbietet, meinte sie sie würde aus Würzburg anrufen. Sehr seltsam insgesamt.


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Wer hat schon was von Anrufen der Nummer 0451-200 90 gehört?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Rausgegoogelt über www.postpla.net/namen-gesetzes/045120090-a.27124.html und www.meinestadt.de/company/2001554 :
> Debitor-Inkasso GmbH
> Markttwiete 2
> 23611 Bad Schwartau
> Telefon: 0451/2009-0


der Telefonbucheintrag lautet genau wie der meinestadt.de Eintrag 


> Markttwiete 2
> 23611 Bad SchwartauTelefon
> 0451 20 09 - 399
> Fax
> 0451 20 09 - 200


0451-2009-0  wäre also die Zentrale ohne Übermittlung der dreistelligen Nebenstelle


Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar nix von der oben gennten Nummer gehört aber es gibt eine
> 0451-2009149


das wäre dieselbe Hauptnummer mit der Nebenstelle 149 ( 0451-2009-149 )


----------

